# KDS Advanced day II - Wet Sanding & Orange Peel Removal - 29th September 2013



## -Simon-

*KDS Advanced day II - Wet Sanding & Orange Peel Removal -
29th September 2013*

*Ok guys, so as we have some capacity on the beginners event on the 29th of September, 
Kelly has authorised something a little special :doublesho

I will be releasing five places at a time for an advanced group practicing wet sanding techniques within the day on a strictly first come first served basis :thumb:*

*Please see feedback from the previous event:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308609&page=4

If you are interested in taking up a spot in what will be the last event of 2013, don't delay places are expected to disappear very fast! *










First order of the day tea 










Your arena awaits! Each trainee had an allocated section of panel for the days fun.










It was at least this big :lol:










Detailing's Yoda Mr Harris introduces the day's agenda.










We started out with some very orange peel paint....










And considered the theory behind wet sanding




























Far less paint removed by hand...










Time to see what we've got....










Hmmm that's better :thumb:




























Eventually dropped the DAS and picked up the Big Foot :thumb:










Clyde gets some expert tips from Paul.










Patrick demonstrates the Flex gangnam style 



















Here comes the shine....










Plenty of opportunity to try different machines..



















And compounds :thumb:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Great results :doublesho



















I love the glass finish :argie:


----------



## -Simon-

*A day dedicated to the fine art of wet sanding and orange peel removal with the master detailer Kelly Harris and his expert team.

Numbers will be strictly limited to 5 trainees, each will be allocated a 1/4 panel, with a trainer on each panel. Kelly will be leading from the front providing demos, guidance and assessing techniques and results throughout the day.

In addition to this unique opportunity to learn some truly incredible skills, Kelly will be putting together a wet sanding starter kit for each trainee consisting of a soft wet sanding block, a hard wet sanding block and a selection of various grades of paper to take away...As far as I'm aware these materials are normally only available in bulk...

Refreshments will be provided throughout the day and in line with tradition you will have the chance to try a different pizza from the local Pizzeria  *

*Please use the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html*

*When:*

10am-4pm Sunday 29th September 2013

*Where:*

KDS Gillingham

*Cost:*

As discussed this is a very special event, and numbers have been heavily restricted to ensure the most hands on experience possible as is the overriding aim for all the KDS Events, the cost has therefore been set at *£120-00* for the day.

Please feel free to pay in full to secure your place.....

For better flexibility payments should now be made by debit or credit card over the phone on 01634 581560, however please note that there will be a 2% additional charge on credit card payments.

Trainees:


*Joech92 (paid in full 12/9/13)*
*Mike_s (paid in full 17/9/13) *


----------



## muzzer

Maybe next year, but this is something i definitely want to attend but like the macine polisher course, this year is a no - no financially.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Hey Simon. 


Is this the advanced day like we did, or is this more advanced?

Tom


----------



## -Simon-

BoostJunky86 said:


> Hey Simon.
> 
> Is this the advanced day like we did, or is this more advanced?
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom,

As previously this group will be introduced to wet sanding techniques on a hands on basis...

Best wishes

Simon


----------



## Clyde

Thoroughly recommend this training day. You just spoke up so much info from the KDS team.


----------



## BoostJunky86

-Simon- said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> As previously this group will be introduced to wet sanding techniques on a hands on basis...
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Simon


In that case:

To all the guys going! It's a great day, and a real eye opener!! Especially the panel wipe demo we had!!

Si,

Keep me in mind for the next step ;-)


----------



## -Simon-

Hi guys,

Just a quick reminder that there are just four places left on this advanced stream on the 29th :doublesho

This is a great opportunity and for sure the last of 2013....so don't miss out 

To secure a spot please call in to KDS HQ today 1st come 1st served :thumb:

Regards

Simon


----------



## Mike_S

I'd like a place. Will call and pay first thing Monday.


----------



## -Simon-

Mike_S said:


> I'd like a place. Will call and pay first thing Monday.


You won't regret it:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Not to leave these 2 lucky guys out a copy and paste from the beginners thread. 

most important part has been done. 




The pizza order been emailed in today 

see you sunday , i got something special lined up too 

kelly


----------



## Mike_S

Many thanks to all that helped put together today's event. Awesome day and very insightful.

Kelly - you're a legend!


----------



## -Simon-

Another brilliant day at KDS HQ a great opportunity to learn more, meet up with like minded people and have fun :thumb:

If you took any pictures please feel free to post....I know Kelly got a lot and I'll get mine up ASAP. 

Thanks again guys for supporting the event....


----------



## Joech92

-Simon- said:


> Another brilliant day at KDS HQ a great opportunity to learn more, meet up with like minded people and have fun :thumb:
> 
> If you took any pictures please feel free to post....I know Kelly got a lot and I'll get mine up ASAP.
> 
> Thanks again guys for supporting the event....


Couldn't agree more, Sunday was a great day!

Thank you Simon for going to the effort of setting these events up for us guys!

Joe


----------



## BoostJunky86

Anymore of these going at all, step 2 advanced machine type days?


----------



## -Simon-

BoostJunky86 said:


> Anymore of these going at all, step 2 advanced machine type days?


Hey buddy,

Sorry for my prolonged period of absence....some distractions at home in the form of a paint brush and multiple tins of paint :lol:

Watch this space!

Regards

Simon


----------

